
Show HN: My Heroku client for iOS is now open source - aaronbrethorst
https://github.com/aaronbrethorst/doppler-ios
======
pgaspar
This is/was a great app!

I think it's one of the few (2, last I checked) that gives the user access to
the heroku console, which can be really handy on the go.

Would love to have it fully operational again.

